
MIT Researchers Discover Sapwood is Inexpensive Water Filtration Method - waster
http://guardianlv.com/2014/02/mit-researchers-discover-sapwood-is-inexpensive-water-filtration-method/
======
tartan
Actually Francis Bacon mentions it 400 years ago in his book titled "New
Atlantis". I am glad that MIT is catching up

